# Shimano DA rear derailleur 7900 with DA 7800 shifters?



## kb1dqh (Oct 28, 2007)

Hi All,

I am getting mixed advice here. I have all DuraAce 7800 on my bike. I broke my rear derailleur and need a new one. I was going to replace with 7900. Will this rear derailleur be compatible with the 7800 shifters? 

The compatibility charts do not indicate that they will, but I heard somewhere that they might be?

Thanks!


----------



## mortman (Jan 22, 2004)

The Shimano compatibility chart's are un-readable in my opinion. My interpretation of the chart is that they are compatible.

http://www.shimano.com/publish/cont...e.html/01) Drivetrain Compatability Chart.pdf

More to the point, I've been running a 7900 rear der with 7800 shifters for 6 months, and it works like a charm. Just in case your wondering, the 7900 front der is not compatible.

Mark


----------



## kb1dqh (Oct 28, 2007)

Awesome. Yes, I hate those charts. Thanks for the help.


----------



## limba (Mar 10, 2004)

If you want a 7800 cheap, here you go.

Wheels of Bloor - Parts and Gear Specials


----------



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

yep it works been runnin it on one of my bikes


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Would it not be better to just test ride a bike with the hoods/group set you are interested in? If you like 6800/9000 hoods you'll know right away.


----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

7800/7900 Rear derailleurs and shifters are compatible.

7800/7900 Front derailleurs and shifters are not compatible.


----------

